# Sony Xplod?



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

How good is the Sony Xplod system (everything, subs, head unit, speakers, amp's,etc.)? Kind of like the way it looks and love Sony but how do they really sound?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

you will find allot of negative feedback on the xplod series...
some poeple will tell you it killed sony.

but the only item I have had is the HU and it was great...

My freind has 6x9 3-ways and they hit hard as well..
I like it to tell you the truth


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Thats what I heard from a different forum (I won't mention which one) and got all negative reviews.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

i have a 12" sony xplod sub and a sony amp, they've both worked well so far, i did have two other sony subs that blew out on me, might be because i baught them used, but the twelve i have now is decent


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i've heard nothing but bad things on the sony xplod subs, never heard anything bad about anything else.....some problems with the amps too i think


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The only good thing that i've heard and seen about sony xplode were the HU's. The subs suck, amps suck, and dont really care for the highs either.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i have 2 sony p5 10's and a 760 watt 2-channel amp. they have done me well


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

I dunno about the xplod hu but I have heared that sony hu's skip when you hit bumps.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I had an xplod HU and it worked fine, sold it to a friend and it still works fine.. works betta than my Rockford one.

The Xplod amp that says it puts out 1000 watts doesnt come close to that IMO..


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*xplod*

I am thinking about going with a whole sony system for my B13 E, do you think 2 P5 12" 's will hit hard enough if they are powerd by sony's "1000w" amp. i think they will. I also like the way they look and have heard them from a freind and i think they sound pretty good.
mav


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

There definitly not the best system you can have but if your on a small, tight budget then I'd go with them over other no name brands.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i have an Xplod mp3 HU and i like it one of my best purchases


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*kenwood*

i changed my mine and ended up getting a kenwood head unit, nad some Profile 6.5" speakers. 
mav


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I have the 760 watt amp and it hasnt given me any problems and it works well also.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I heard the system and it sounded good. Its cheap, sounds good enough for me. Will still look around, though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

sony xplod speakers don't sound very clear infinity and alpine are good names and they have good crisp sound to them.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I made the mistake and got the Xplod 6.5's---got rid of them for the Infinity Kappas much much better---to each his/her own though


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

i've got sony x-plod amps in my car....all the speakers are infinity kappa/reference...and it sounds pretty good to me. I'm not sure what the quality of the speaker line is though.


:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

I have an Xplod head unit (cd only). It was about 200 bucks (3 preamp outs, etc etc) and it is a PIECE OF SHIT. I'll never buy another sony car audio product as long as I live. They make good TVs but thats about it.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

jbloggs said:


> *I have an Xplod head unit (cd only). It was about 200 bucks (3 preamp outs, etc etc) and it is a PIECE OF SHIT. I'll never buy another sony car audio product as long as I live. They make good TVs but thats about it. *


what was so bad about it? (I'm in no way defending Sony, just curious )


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

i had a sony hu, it sounded pretty good with infinity speakers, also, i tried out the sony speakers that came in my se-r, and they sounded good, not anywhere near the infinities, but very good for stock speakers


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

Well about 7 months after I bought it the CD loading mechanism broke so I couldnt play CDs anymore (in fact I almost lost a CD). It had been acting up for a couple months before it flat out broke. Well I got it fixed under the year warrenty and then they gave me a 90 day warrenty on that repair. Well once that warrenty expired the same exact thing broke again, except this time they told me too bad it's not covered. And to add to the fun, now something is wrong with the face plate so I have to push in on it to get the screen to work. The numbers sometimes just freeze in the middle of a song and then when I push in on it the thing refreshes and catches up to where it's supposed to be. This used to happen occasionally, now it happens pretty much every time I change a CD, and sometimes just at random times. Thats not exactly my idea of a quality product, especially since I paid $200 for a supposedly good quality player.


----------

